# Metro North



## VentureForth (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sure this is a no brainer, but if they were used all the way up until the 90s, are there any F units still ghosting the rails of Metro North on the Hudson Line?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 7, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> I'm sure this is a no brainer, but if they were used all the way up until the 90s, are there any F units still ghosting the rails of Metro North on the Hudson Line?


On Active roster are still following units, F10's 410 - 411 - 413 FL-9m's (CDOT) 2011 - 2014 - 2016 - 2024 - 2026 - 2027

Currently 2011 and 2027 are spare in Brewster, believe 2016 is running on Wassaic Shuttle

two MNCR units 2008 and NYC painted 2012 are up for sale.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 7, 2008)

How active are they? I've been looking for them and haven't seen them. The only one I saw was sitting in Adirondack Scenics yard in Utica.

I saw 2 Metro-North painted P40s and an Amtrak painted P40 working the Wassaic shuttle.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 8, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> How active are they? I've been looking for them and haven't seen them. The only one I saw was sitting in Adirondack Scenics yard in Utica.


You'd probably have better luck seeing them on the Danbury and Waterbury branches.



Green Maned Lion said:


> I saw 2 Metro-North painted P40s and an Amtrak painted P40 working the Wassaic shuttle.


Metro North doesn't own any P40's, those engines in MN livery would be P32-ACDM's. The Amtrak P40's are being leased by the State of CT for MN use.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 9, 2008)

Danbury branch has two P40's 840- 841

Waterbury branch has BL20gh double header 129 - 126


----------

